# Looking to get a pet pigeon or dove



## valflame239 (Apr 10, 2020)

Anyone have pigeons or doves I want one I live in California southern interested in owning a pigeon I want a younger one like a squab or a fledgling I can take an older one but you would have to deliver


----------

